# Microsoft Publisher VBA Resources?



## kevin87 (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find resources for VBA in Publisher? Are there any books?


----------



## Derek Brown (Jul 6, 2012)

There always seems to be a lack of books for the lesser-used applications (PowerPoint, MapPoint, Publisher etc.) so you are usually limited to on-line resources.
Do a Google search for "Microsoft Publisher VBA" and you will find several links, such as:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa168501(v=office.11).aspx
There are 5 lessons available from that page and although it is for Publisher 2003, it should not be too different in any later version.


----------

